# Meshuggah pushing for limited run of their 8-strings for the public!



## Monk (Feb 11, 2010)

Found this on Jemsite posted by Petie:

Meshuggah pushing for limited run of their 8-strings for the public! - Jemsite

Hey everyone. Yesterday I interviewed Marten from Meshuggah and we had a great chat about a bunch of stuff, but perhaps most interesting of all was the news that the band is preparing to meet with Ibanez about doing a limited run of their custom 8-strings for the public!

Here's the link to the interview: http://www.iheartguitarblog.com/2010...-hagstrom.html

And here's part of what he had to say:

Me: Have you ever talked with Ibanez about making your guitars available to the public?

Marten: I&#8217;m actually going to discuss it with Mike Taft at Ibanez. We used to work with Rob Nishida at Ibanez and he quit after 14 years on the job. He wanted to try something new. So we&#8217;re gonna talk to Mike about that, because there&#8217;s a lot of people that seem to be interested in acquiring a custom 8-string in the setup we use. I think it might be a wise thing to maybe release some kind of limited edition. Because they&#8217;re pretty expensive guitars. It turns out to be that way when you spec it so hard. For some people the 8-string that came out as retail, it&#8217;ll probably suit some people better than our guitar, because ours takes some adjusting. But as well as those people who want to have a lower price tag, there are always people who are interested in getting the real deal, so we&#8217;ll see what can be done with that.

Me: I&#8217;m a big Ibanez geek and I&#8217;m not alone &#8211; there will always be collectors who will buy something like that.

Marten: Yeah. It wouldn&#8217;t be a major series or anything, it would just be cool to put something out, but we will speak about that [with Ibanez]. We&#8217;ve been trying a lot of different approaches to how we want our guitars. The first ones we got were pretty close to perfect, then we started messing around a little bit with the specifics of the guitar, but we&#8217;re still looking to nail it about a thousand percent.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 11, 2010)

Interesting. While I'm not in the market for this sort of instrument myself, I can totally see the appeal of their guitars, although I fear the price tag may exceed most purses, judging by Marten's description. I'm sure they'll be sweet, nevertheless.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 11, 2010)

Not entirely sure why their guitars are apparently "spec'd so hard" as they're single pickup 30 inch neckthrus that use the same bridge as the RG2228. If anything, it's actually easier to build.

But it'll get released, people will buy it and it'll be overpriced.


----------



## Origin (Feb 11, 2010)

If it's 30" scale I'm not touching it, even 28.625 pisses me off.  it does look badass though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 11, 2010)

I know I couldn't afford it, but honestly I'd love to have one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> Not entirely sure why their guitars are apparently "spec'd so hard" as they're single pickup 30 inch neckthrus that use the same bridge as the RG2228. If anything, it's actually easier to build.
> 
> But it'll get released, people will buy it and it'll be overpriced.



I believe in that context he means that they are spec'd very different from just about all production guitars. 

The 30" scale. 8-string, single-pickup, double locking fixed bridge guitar category over on Musicians Friend is pretty small.


----------



## Meshugger (Feb 11, 2010)

IIRC, they both of their guitars are made of Ash, 5pc maple-walnut neck as neck-thru. 30.5" inch scale (yikes!), rosewood fretboard. Lundgren M8 pickups for neck and bridge, where Mårten, i think, only has a bridge pickup. I have no idea about inlays or whether they have a floating trem or a string-thru solution.

If it was a "regular" guitar model, i would guess something in the vein of 900-1300 dollars due to the bridge and pickups, but since it would most likely be a Ibanez Prestige or J-Custom, i would say double the amount =~2500$//£.

I wouldn't be suprised if it was priced the same as the Universe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> IIRC, they both of their guitars are made of Ash, 5pc maple-walnut neck as neck-thru. 30.5" inch scale (yikes!), rosewood fretboard. Lundgren M8 pickups for neck and bridge, where Mårten, i think, only has a bridge pickup. I have no idea about inlays or whether they have a floating trem or a string-thru solution.
> 
> If it was a "regular" guitar model, i would guess something in the vein of 900-1300 dollars due to the bridge and pickups, but since it would most likely be a Ibanez Prestige or J-Custom, i would say double the amount =~2500$//£.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if it was priced the same as the Universe.



It depends on if they use Sugi or Fuji-Gen really. 

I don't think this is gonna happen though, not now at least. Ibanez doesn't really release guitars outside of NAMM, at least to the rest of the world anyways. I think it's wishful thinking to believe these will come to fruition anytime soon.

Perhaps if the other Ibanez 8s start selling better it'll happen, but right now, I don't think sales warrant it. I mean, they haven't even talked to Ibanez about it in depth. 

It might happen at some point, but I certainly wouldn't counting my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 11, 2010)

Do they come stock with the rusty/grungy hardware, or do we have to do that ourselves?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> IIRC, they both of their guitars are made of Ash, 5pc maple-walnut neck as neck-thru. 30.5" inch scale (yikes!), rosewood fretboard. Lundgren M8 pickups for neck and bridge, where Mårten, i think, only has a bridge pickup. I have no idea about inlays or whether they have a floating trem or a string-thru solution.
> 
> If it was a "regular" guitar model, i would guess something in the vein of 900-1300 dollars due to the bridge and pickups, but since it would most likely be a Ibanez Prestige or J-Custom, i would say double the amount =~2500$//£.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprised if it was priced the same as the Universe.



If its a rosewood fretboard, they're deifnitely dyed because they're quite dark. I think the body wood they use is actually alder, but may be ash. They don't use neck pickups, never seen either of them playin guitars with neck pickups bar their old UVs. No inlays, except for Fredrik's Catch 33 custom 7 which has '33' on the 12th fret. And they are fixed edge bridges.

Will probably just be a higher end Prestige. I think they should just give them a sig and have that replace the 2228 as the prestige 8 string.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 11, 2010)

to be perfectly honest...yes it's gonna be overpriced..yes cool superstrat shape.But i'm not an ibanez guy HOWEVER i'd really pay for the one in iceman shape


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> to be perfectly honest...yes it's gonna be overpriced..yes cool superstrat shape.But i'm not an ibanez guy HOWEVER i'd really pay for the one in iceman shape



They didn't like the Iceman 8s so doubt that


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If its a rosewood fretboard, they're deifnitely dyed because they're quite dark. I think the body wood they use is actually alder, but may be ash. They don't use neck pickups, never seen either of them playin guitars with neck pickups bar their old UVs. No inlays, except for Fredrik's Catch 33 custom 7 which has '33' on the 12th fret. And they are fixed edge bridges.
> 
> Will probably just be a higher end Prestige. I think they should just give them a sig and have that replace the 2228 as the prestige 8 string.



I don't think they want true signature guitars. That would mean they are pretty much stuck with using that guitar, as once you get a sig, your access to LACS is pretty much cut down to nothing, bar a refinish here and their. That would mean they would be using Fuji-Gen made guitars, opposed to the superior LACS models. Can you name an Ibanez endorsee with a signature model that uses a significantly different guitar live? 

Why else do you think some artists choose to stay with LACS customs opposed to having a signature deal?

Also, there just isn't a huge market for single pickup equipped, 30.5" scale 8-string in the $1800+ market, at least from what I've seen granted all the NGDs from Agile with <30" scales and dual pickups.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, there just isn't a huge market for single pickup equipped, 30.5" scale 8-string in the $1800+ market, at least from what I've seen granted all the NGDs from Agile with <30" scales and dual pickups.



We're getting back to the whole Dean DSG thing again. Companies have to balance the aesthetic tastes of the endorser with a product that can make them money.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can you name an Ibanez endorsee with a signature model that uses a significantly different guitar live?



Well, there's Steve Vai, with the True Temperament and the Sustainiac, but that's kind of a different story...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Well, there's Steve Vai, with the True Temperament and the Sustainiac, but that's kind of a different story...



True, but it's still a Fuji-gen made neck and body set-up, just with a different pickup and fretboard. 

Though, like you said, Vai doesn't count.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe in that context he means that they are spec'd very different from just about all production guitars.
> 
> The 30" scale. 8-string, single-pickup, double locking fixed bridge guitar category over on Musicians Friend is pretty small.





> Because they&#8217;re pretty expensive guitars. It turns out to be that way when you spec it so hard.



I read that completely differently. I read that as they're expensive because they're spec'd out (ie - decked out guitars), not because they're different from production guitars. We already know that as they're all customs for those guys. I think he would have pointed that out.

Also small in the Musician's Friend categories is the 8 string flying V w/ flamed maple top category, but you dont' see Schecter raping their customers for it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> I read that completely differently. I read that as they're expensive because they're spec'd out (ie - decked out guitars), not because they're different from production guitars. We already know that as they're all customs for those guys. I think he would have pointed that out.
> 
> Also small in the Musician's Friend categories is the 8 string flying V w/ flamed maple top category, but you dont' see Schecter raping their customers for it.



Nope, Schecter just has Cort rape their employees with bottom of the barrel labor.  Though, that's another story. 

I read it as they are spec'd far from what standard guitars are, thus to put them in production even on a limited basis will require sourcing parts Ibanez has never used (Lundgren pickups), making a guitar with a scale they aren't tooled for, and using a bridge they don't quite make anymore either. The bridge on the the RG8s made for Meshuggah is a variation on the Lo-Pro Edge, and not the Edge III like the current production one is. This will cause Fuji-Gen to charge Ibanez more for the product, and Ibanez will then pass on that extra cost to the dealer, who will then pass on the higher price to the customer. Even more so if they have Sugi build it instead.

I'm not saying it won't be overpriced, but realize it's a little bit more intensive to build something that they plain old aren't set-up for, and that has a very limited market appeal, thus the higher price per unit to justify expenses.

BTW, I'm sure that Schecter is made by a fine craftsman using only the highest quality woods.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think they want true signature guitars. That would mean they are pretty much stuck with using that guitar, as once you get a sig, your access to LACS is pretty much cut down to nothing, bar a refinish here and their. That would mean they would be using Fuji-Gen made guitars, opposed to the superior LACS models. Can you name an Ibanez endorsee with a signature model that uses a significantly different guitar live?
> 
> Why else do you think some artists choose to stay with LACS customs opposed to having a signature deal?
> 
> Also, there just isn't a huge market for single pickup equipped, 30.5" scale 8-string in the $1800+ market, at least from what I've seen granted all the NGDs from Agile with <30" scales and dual pickups.



Munky from Korn has a signature model, but doesn't use it every show, and uses it alongside his LACS. He didn't use it at all as Download 09 I believe, a big show (so you'd think Ibanez would wnat him to use it on occassions like that).

Also, its not like Meshuggah use mental specs. They could quite easily do with high end Prestige models. But I agree, there would be a small market for them.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Feb 11, 2010)

Consider all the details that go into making their guitars, now correct me if i'm wrong but Meshuggah uses Lundgren brand pickups which to my understanding are custom for the band if not it's still a 8 string to consider. So a production model would probably force Ibanez to strike a deal with the Lundgren pickup producer to supply enough pickups for this "limited release". Which all of this seems rather simple and easy when we break down the build and the parts ,but for a company to supply even 1000 would take a bit more than some CNC machines and cookie cutter templates.
It's one thing to take a custom shop hand built guitar and build a few for a artist ,but mass produced *more than just a few* for a limited run would and should take a bit more time and $ to even make that sort of business venue profitable *yes even for famous folks like Meshuggah who could probably sell s*** with their name on it if they wanted* If they do produce a limited run i'm excited to see the build and the $.

Awesome band with kick a** guitars!

Paul

P.S. Just read the previous posts over again. Sorry if I rehashed what was stated before in someone's previous post I just saw the topic and had to step in with my 10 cents.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 11, 2010)

But hey, there's gonna be less "Oh it's got EMG's  "


----------



## AVH (Feb 11, 2010)

Old news to me 

Seriously guys, look under my name by "ERG", if it's going to happen, as the only one here that has actually thoroughly played, measured, photographed, drooled on, etc, these guitars, you'll know about it. I just got sick of posting the specs repeatedly, and then people still thought differently. 

Perhaps, a final, bloody sticky could be made if I crack out some pics and write up a sticky post about it.


----------



## TMM (Feb 11, 2010)

If it was an exact copy of the guitars they use, I would be all over that. I love those Ibbys.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 12, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Well, there's Steve Vai, with the True Temperament and the Sustainiac, but that's kind of a different story...



Vai uses a Fernandes Sustainer.



On-Topic: As said, it will most likely be over-priced; but if it comes to fruition, I would have no qualms shelling out the money for a guitar similarly spec'd out, or exactly like Marten's and Fredrik's.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Old news to me
> 
> Seriously guys, look under my name by "ERG", if it's going to happen (cough), as a friend of theirs and the only one here that has actually thoroughly played, measured, photographed, drooled on, etc, these guitars, you'll know about it. I just got sick of posting the specs repeatedly, and then people still thought differently.
> 
> Perhaps, a final, bloody sticky could be made if I crack out some pics and write up a sticky post about it.



the ERG you have/are going to have, is it that thing you mentioned that one time?

also, when are we going to see their next LACS guitars? you made it seem like pure awesome on a stick, with neon lights, and none of us could guess what body shape it would be... sounds exciting!


----------



## swayman (Feb 12, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> But it'll get released, people will buy it and it'll be overpriced.



When the RG2228 was released in Australia my mate bought one straight away. $3200 AUD he paid for it (2975 CAD), can you believe that bull$^&t?

I didn't buy one on principle...


----------



## Haunted (Feb 12, 2010)

seeing how the new reissued Mc swirl universe is something like 5000$ I really don't see it going for any less if it makes into *Limited* production


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd like to have one, but odds are that I won't have money even a year from now, oh well. I geuss there's always RAN, hahaah


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 12, 2010)

i mean you have to figure the price of the lundgren alone and then add on another k for the ibanez logo


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet! Another ill-designed, non-fanned 8 string, where the long scale makes the low strings sound good and the top ones sound shrill!


----------



## Monk (Feb 12, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Perhaps, a final, bloody sticky could be made if I crack out some pics and write up a sticky post about it.


 
Pics please.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Sweet! Another ill-designed, non-fanned 8 string, where the long scale makes the low strings sound good and the top ones sound shrill!



that´s not a problem if you consider the added brightness when adjusting your tone though. my 30" 8 string wasn´t shrill at all on the higher strings, and i´ve never heard meshuggah´s high strings sound shrill.

so really, you just need to know what you´re dealing with when you´re adjusting your tone.


----------



## AVH (Feb 12, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s not a problem if you consider the added brightness when adjusting your tone though. my 30" 8 string wasn´t shrill at all on the higher strings, and i´ve never heard meshuggah´s high strings sound shrill.
> 
> so really, you just need to know what you´re dealing with when you´re adjusting your tone.



Exactly. Fred's lead patch is EQ'd considerably different than the rhythm patch, and is really apparent when you hear it alone by itself. The highs are way smoothed out.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah. also, the same thing could be said about a strat. those things are bright as hell, certainly much brighter than a lundgren-equipped guitar, because it´s maple neck, ash/alder body and single coil equipped. they can easily be shrill, but you just EQ it so it isn´t. problem solved! the low notes don´t require as much high end as one would think in order to sound clear either.

it´s just a case of bright guitars=darker eq.


----------



## Variant (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd love a 30"+ eighter, but honestly, I'd want more frets and a neck pup in the equation, *at least*, and I'm guessing that the "collector" price would push well beyond what many custom builders would quote you for your dream instrument.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 13, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s not a problem if you consider the added brightness when adjusting your tone though. my 30" 8 string wasn´t shrill at all on the higher strings, and i´ve never heard meshuggah´s high strings sound shrill.
> 
> so really, you just need to know what you´re dealing with when you´re adjusting your tone.



Doesn't factor out how the scale length and tension play into your overall sound. Its the same reason high A's sound really weak and whatnot once you get above the 15th fret or so, even on 25.5" scale guitars. Its just not something compensated for in the design.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have huge hands, long arms, a 30" scale would fit me great, especially one that my idols designed.


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 13, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Doesn't factor out how the scale length and tension play into your overall sound. Its the same reason high A's sound really weak and whatnot once you get above the 15th fret or so, even on 25.5" scale guitars. Its just not something compensated for in the design.



Wont more distortion and more bass help with that? Also what about harder pick technique?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 13, 2010)

I would buy one. Just out of Fanboyism.


----------



## AySay (Feb 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I would buy one. Just out of Fanboyism.



 definite +1


----------



## Gamba (Feb 14, 2010)

that is great news, but I wonder how much that would cost


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2010)

Gamba said:


> that is great news, but I wonder how much that would cost



Depends on how many children you have, and whether you'd miss them if they were sent to work in a Korean factory.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2010)

Gamba said:


> that is great news, but I wonder how much that would cost



If I had to guess I'd say $3500 street if they make about 100 of them. Add about $1000 more for every 20 less they make.



vampiregenocide said:


> Depends on how many children you have, and whether you'd miss them if they were sent to work in a Korean factory.



When did we start talking about Schecter?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 14, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah. also, the same thing could be said about a strat. those things are bright as hell, certainly much brighter than a lundgren-equipped guitar, because it´s maple neck, ash/alder body and single coil equipped. they can easily be shrill, but you just EQ it so it isn´t. problem solved! the low notes don´t require as much high end as one would think in order to sound clear either.
> 
> it´s just a case of bright guitars=darker eq.


Everything I run into my rig is set for a too-bright tone, but my amp has the treble set to 0, and presence set in the 0-2 area.The bass gets set no higher than 3 and the mids are on ten.

The tone is crisp and clear, but without being harsh or noisy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 14, 2010)

Deadseen said:


> Wont more distortion and more bass help with that? Also what about harder pick technique?




Not really. Have you ever heard anyone tune up to a high A on a 25.5"? The rest of the strings sound fine, but when you get up past the 10th-12th fret, they just don't carry the sound as well, aren't as loud, and get this really shrieky tone, at least, in my experience of tuning 25.5" guitars up to A.. 

Now, lower the pitch a few semitones, and add 4.5" to the scale length.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 14, 2010)

honestly i could get a Bowes 8 string speced out with exactly what i want for MASSIVELY cheap in comparison to this thing


----------



## alexander12014 (Feb 14, 2010)

YAY!......another 8 I cant afford!


----------



## joshc482 (Feb 18, 2010)

i have a 8 string built just like meshuggah's and its fucking awesome. i have the bridge and all. i would defiently get one if they become available.


----------



## Meshugger (Feb 19, 2010)

joshc482 said:


> i have a 8 string built just like meshuggah's and its fucking awesome. i have the bridge and all. i would defiently get one if they become available.



Pics, vids?


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 19, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> Pics, vids?



Here´s some pics anyway.
View topic - CS-5585 *COBB CUSTOM* for Josh Cobb (AR, USA) :: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses


----------



## Meshugger (Feb 19, 2010)

Rorschach said:


> Here´s some pics anyway.
> View topic - CS-5585 *COBB CUSTOM* for Josh Cobb (AR, USA) :: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses



Nooise!


----------



## Monk (Feb 19, 2010)

Rorschach said:


> Here´s some pics anyway.
> View topic - CS-5585 *COBB CUSTOM* for Josh Cobb (AR, USA) :: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses


 
That. Is. Beautiful.



If you don't mind me asking, how much was it; how long was the build time?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 19, 2010)

Rorschach said:


> Here´s some pics anyway.
> View topic - CS-5585 *COBB CUSTOM* for Josh Cobb (AR, USA) :: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

did anyone see the meshuggah+ibanez contest on the ibanez website? you can win a 2228. the unfair thing is that it´s US only. a SWEDISH band signed to a GERMAN label, yet you can´t enter the contest unless you´re a US resident. unfair!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 22, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> did anyone see the meshuggah+ibanez contest on the ibanez website? you can win a 2228. the unfair thing is that it´s US only. a SWEDISH band signed to a GERMAN label, yet you can´t enter the contest unless you´re a US resident. unfair!



That is weird, especially considering Ibanez is a Japanese company.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 22, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> That is weird, especially considering Ibanez is a Japanese company.



The contest might be run by HUSA, and not Hoshino Gakki.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The contest might be run by HUSA, and not Hoshino Gakki.



well yeah, of course, but it´s unfair to limit it to a continent that is entirely unrelated to the actual band...


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok Morten, if i win the RG2228, I'll send it over to Norway. Deal?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Ok Morten, if i win the RG2228, I'll send it over to Norway. Deal?



yes. yes it is


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 22, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> well yeah, of course, but it´s unfair to limit it to a continent that is entirely unrelated to the actual band...



Perhaps you don't understand, HUSA (Hoshino USA) is not an actual branch of Ibanez itself, but one of (Chesbro being the other) the US's Ibanez distributors. Thus, they don't have the option to deal outside the US, for anything. Let alone contests.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps you don't understand, HUSA (Hoshino USA) is not an actual branch of Ibanez itself, but one of (Chesbro being the other) the US's Ibanez distributors. Thus, they don't have the option to deal outside the US, for anything. Let alone contests.



sure, but i´m guessing ibanez distributors all communicate through ibanez themselves, and actually need permission to do contests and such, and so they could´ve communicated and had the european distributor offer the same contest, except in europe instead. can´t be too hard, and it makes more sense than only doing it in the us


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 22, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> sure, but i´m guessing ibanez distributors all communicate through ibanez themselves, and actually need permission to do contests and such, and so they could´ve communicated and had the european distributor offer the same contest, except in europe instead. can´t be too hard, and it makes more sense than only doing it in the us



Blame the Euro distributors for not doing the same kind of contest. 

Why is it Ibanez's fault that their distributors/dealers aren't having similar contests? Is Ibanez supposed to force their distributors into it?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Blame the Euro distributors for not doing the same kind of contest.
> 
> Why is it Ibanez's fault that their distributors/dealers aren't having similar contests? Is Ibanez supposed to force their distributors into it?



BECAUSE THEY ARE BORING AND POOPY AND MAKE NO SENSE!


----------



## coldm51 (Feb 22, 2010)

its not worth it. as much of a big shugah fan i am no way.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

ok, so all US citizens on this board: enter the contest, and if you win, send me the 2228!


----------



## AVH (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey! Which one of you courageous guys neg-repped me for this thread? If you're going to neg-rep someone, grow some hair on your nuts and attach a name to it. No wonder I'm hesitant to share tech info/inside info anymore.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Hey! Which one of you courageous guys neg-repped me for this thread? If you're going to neg-rep someone, grow some hair on your nuts and attach a name to it. No wonder I'm hesitant to share tech info/inside info anymore.



that´s serious bullshit. you seem to attract a bunch of assholes somehow. i can´t see a single thing in this thread that would be neg-rep worthy. seems like people just don´t like hearing about things they don´t personally want, so they abuse the rep system to vent their frustrations about things existing without them or something.

idiots.


----------



## AVH (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the support Morten, half price repairs for you when I move to Bergen...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Thanks for the support Morten, half price repairs for you when I move to Bergen...



thanks right back atcha, man!

so it´s Bergen now then? that´s a little closer to where i´ll be after the summer actually, so that suits me well 

i´ll let you play around with my upcoming custom 8


----------



## Gamba (Feb 23, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s serious bullshit. you seem to attract a bunch of assholes somehow. i can´t see a single thing in this thread that would be neg-rep worthy. seems like people just don´t like hearing about things they don´t personally want, so they abuse the rep system to vent their frustrations about things existing without them or something.
> 
> idiots.



+1


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 23, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Hey! Which one of you courageous guys neg-repped me for this thread? If you're going to neg-rep someone, grow some hair on your nuts and attach a name to it. No wonder I'm hesitant to share tech info/inside info anymore.


 
Looked at the post in question, if anything it's more an expression of *your* frustration as someone in the know yet people still argue the toss.

Certainly not neg-rep worthy.


----------



## AVH (Feb 23, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> thanks right back atcha, man!
> 
> so it´s Bergen now then? that´s a little closer to where i´ll be after the summer actually, so that suits me well
> 
> i´ll let you play around with my upcoming custom 8



Sounds good bud!  And thanks for the good sig quote, I thought it hilarious.



BigBaldIan said:


> Looked at the post in question, if anything it's more an expression of *your* frustration as someone in the know yet people still argue the toss.
> 
> Certainly not neg-rep worthy.



Exactly, thanks. Believe me, I can take criticism no problem, but man-up and say it to my face (as it were).


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

Dendroaspis said:


> Sounds good bud!  And thanks for the good sig quote, I thought it hilarious.



haha! yay, my first sig quote!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...gah-ibanez-8-string-signature-model-woot.html


----------



## Opion (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy crap, I did NOT see this coming at all...fuck yeah! Time to go to my local store and convince them to order one in because this band is the new thing with the kids these days...


----------

